# Mini 14 lovers--Stonegod this one 's for you



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

SG here's your request--------thumbhole its from Accuracy Rifle Systems---Odessa, Tx-they have everything to accuraize the mini-------scope Mueller 2x7 circle ill dot--great for running shots---------sb-------p.s. also check out accuuracy systems inc. Byers, Co


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool lookin gun Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice mini Skip ! You are the king of thumbholes !


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Sweet little setup...thanks for sharin


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks guys-----------I'm really thinking of putting a 17 rem barrel on it---ACCURACY SYSTEMS INC-----HAVE 204-222-223-6mm ppc, AND OTHERS THAT CAN BE INSTALLED---THIS ONE IS CHAMBERED FOR 223 AND 5.56----sb*


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Awesome setup, Skip!!!


----------

